# MTNL Rocks!!



## Terabyte (May 16, 2011)

MTNL Mumbai has come up with few more attractive offers now known as "UNLIMITED PLANS with Time Based Speed".

For Rs.555 monthly, you get :
320kbps from 8 AM to 10 PM
1Mbps from 10PM to 8AM
1Mbps on all Sundays

For similar plans look here


----------



## gagan007 (May 16, 2011)

this is really great news. I hope BSNL also follows suit


----------



## dd_naik (May 16, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> MTNL Mumbai has come up with few more attractive offers now known as "UNLIMITED PLANS with Time Based Speed".
> 
> For Rs.555 monthly, you get :
> 320kbps from 8 AM to 10 PM
> ...



I'm fed up of MTNL due to drop in speed
Currently have 599 ka plan for 512kbps
I used to get 230Kbytes per sec earlier
from march the speed drop to 40-50kBytes per second

If the above information is true I will change my plan accordingly


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

Oh Come on!! When I read the title, I go 
But, then I saw, that its just for MUMBAI!


----------



## Terabyte (May 16, 2011)

dd_naik said:


> I'm fed up of MTNL due to drop in speed
> Currently have 599 ka plan for 512kbps
> I used to get 230Kbytes per sec earlier
> from march the speed drop to 40-50kBytes per second
> ...



According to your plan you should get 55-60KBps.
Even I used to get 200KBps earlier but then MTNL changed it according to my plan which is 320kbps


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 16, 2011)

jaago BSNL jaago..


----------



## xtremevicky (May 16, 2011)

Great plan . Too bad it is only for Mumbai .


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

renamed the thread as MTNL rocks in mumbai


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> renamed the thread as MTNL rocks in mumbai



I think you mean, "rename the thread to MTNL mumbai". Since renamed is past tense, and used when the word is already done, which as of now hasn't 
PS: Not a grammer guru. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dd_naik (May 16, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> According to your plan you should get 55-60KBps.
> Even I used to get 200KBps earlier but then MTNL changed it according to my plan which is 320kbps



Why the sudden realization!!!!!
Stupid Ppl cheated us in a way 
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I missed my old days
3 happy years with mtnl ended


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

Meh, I'm switching to Beam fiber, it's plans are way better than other ISPs in India.


----------



## dd_naik (May 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Meh, I'm switching to Beam fiber, it's plans are way better than other ISPs in India.



* Free usage limit applicable for downloads only, uploads are unlimited 

People keen to know about beam fiber check this
*www.beamcablesystem.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=149&Itemid=91


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Meh, I'm switching to Beam fiber, it's plans are way better than other ISPs in India.



Going through the Beam Fiber web page, I am wondering why am I still waiting to call them, and replace my existing MTNL connection! 
Maybe the FUP, which I am pretty sure, will be!


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I think you mean, "rename the thread to MTNL mumbai". Since renamed is past tense, and used when the word is already done, which as of now hasn't
> PS: Not a grammer guru. Just my 2 cents.



d was added by mistake 
thanks for pointing it out


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

20GB FUP is a decent limit after which I will be downgraded to 1Mbps which again is enough for me.


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

Edit: Called Beam customer care, and got to know that the scheme is just for Hyderabad! 
NOOoooooooo...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 16, 2011)

MTNL 999 @ 1 Mbps? Pretty good plan if you ask me.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2011)

Pretty good news.

Wil have to convince my mom to go for the Rs. 888/- plan.


----------



## Terabyte (May 17, 2011)

^I am stuck at 320kbps. Even I am trying to convince my dad to go for that 888 plan 
I have this Reliance Netconnect with me and I hardly get 30KBps which is supposed to give me 3.1Mbps(300+KBps).
I am just totally irritated with Reliance 



			
				Livrepool_Fan said:
			
		

> MTNL 999 @ 1 Mbps? Pretty good plan if you ask me.


IMO the 888 plan is the most VFM plan.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 22, 2011)

Why does MTNL give such good plans


----------

